# LAN Problems



## mareena (Mar 5, 2001)

I have a 2 computer network set up. One is a emachine 500 and the other is a AMD 1 Ghz. They both are using TCP/IP, with auto assignment of IP addresses. They both are using netgear 100Base-TX Cards and I have them connected with cat5 cables and a HUB. They are able to see their station but not each other. I also have a cable modem connected to the HUB in the uplink port and the emachine can access the internet but the AMD can't. I tried pinging from each machine and they don't see each other. 

I seached this database for similar problems and there were a few but nothing worked..... So far.....


Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated  


Thanks in Advance

M


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

do you have the machines in the exact same workgroup, check it in network properties

As far as internet. Are you allowed two ip addresses by your isp, if not only one machine is going to be able to connect. Once one of the machines grabs the ip the other cannot.

You either need an additional ip address from your isp, use a proxy server, or use internet connection sharing included in win98se and winme(I beleive, can't remember for sure about me)

Or you could replace the hub with a cable router that will allow you to have both machines access at the same time with one ip.


----------



## mareena (Mar 5, 2001)

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly.....

I tried connecting the modem directly to the AMD, and I still can't access the internet. I also shut down the emachine, and tried conneting to the Internet with the AMD through the HUB, and no luck. They are both on the same workgroup. By the way I am using Win 98.




 


M


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

It's probably easier to read about it then me typing little bits and pieces here.

go here http://firingsquad.gamers.com/guides/lan/default.asp

Guide on setting up a lan, then a networking guide, then internet connection sharing.

the first thing you want to do is get the lan portion working.
You may need to install an additional tcp/ip adapter with default ip addresses of 192.168.100.x and 255.255.255.0 subnet's.

Read through it, any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## mareena (Mar 5, 2001)

Ok,

I got the two systems to shair files, but I still can't get the AMD to access the internet. I ran winipcfg and on the emachine which can access the internet reads the host name: xxxx.gte.net
DNS server address: 207.175.227.xxx
On the AMD I don't get the server name or the DNS server address even when I directly plug the cable modem in to it.



 


M


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Try this, on the machine that can connect, run winipcfg and select release all. Leave it like that.
Unplug that machine from the hub, now go to the other machine and run winipcfg and first do release all, then do renew all

What ip address is listed for the machine that won't after you do this.

Are you sure you have obtain ip address automatically checked
Next tab, check dhcp
wins disabled
gateway none


----------



## Breezu (Jan 31, 2001)

try this......right click network neighborhood.....select tcp/ip protocol...then select remove.
restart ur computer.
go back to network properties where u just removed the tcp/ip protocol and re-add it back in...the system will want to reboot say "YES"....ohhh by the way...when it reads tcp/ip, it should have the name of ur card listed after it...like this...TCP/IP-> linksys LNE100TX Fast Ethernet Adapter....or whatever card u have...do this after u have done what brian suggested....just in case ur protocol has been damaged
try this!!!!!

Breezu


"I Don't argue with stupid people, cause they drag u down to there level and beat u with exsperience"


----------



## mareena (Mar 5, 2001)

I did exactly what you said to try and this is what I got:

AMD- IP 0.0.0.0

DNS Server - nothing

DCHP Server- 255.255.255.255

On the Emachine -

IP address- 0.0.0.0

DNS Server- 207.175.227.253

DHCP Server- 255.255.255.255


The AMD is not picking up the DNS....

Thanks,


M


----------



## mareena (Mar 5, 2001)

OK Breezu,


Will try what you suggested.

Let you know how it goes........


Thanks,


M


----------



## Breezu (Jan 31, 2001)

are u using a HUB or a Router????


Breezu


----------



## mareena (Mar 5, 2001)

I tried what you suggested and no luck. I am using a HUB, I do have two Cisco routers one is a 2515 and the other is a 4000. I just thought it would be much simpler to try using the HUB first. I guess not.....

If I were to use the one of the Cisco routers, I would need help setting it up because, haven't worked with a Cisco router. If anyone can offer some steps on how to do this I would greatly apprecite it.


Thanks,


M


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

I'm wondering if automatic configuration is disabled on the amd

this is a utility on the win98 cd for enabling auto config

IPAC_ON.INF - ENABLE TCP/IP IP AUTOCONFIGURATION
Refer to the previous section for information concerning IP Autoconfiguration.

IP Autoconfiguration Addressing is enabled if the value of IPAutoconfigurationEnabled is nonzero or if the registry key is absent.

To set the registry value for IPAutoconfigurationEnabled value to 1:

Select IPAC_ON.INF in the \Tools\MTSutil folder on the Windows 98 CD.

Right-click IPAC_ON.INF
-or-
Hold down the SHIFT key and press F10.

Choose INSTALL to modify the IPAutoconfigurationEnabled value.

Here is a link to the read me
http://support.microsoft.com/support/windows/readme/98/w98mtsutiltxt.asp#IPAC_ON


----------



## dahef (Oct 2, 2001)

I had a similar problem. I solved it by moving the cable modem to #1 port on my hub instead of the uplink port.


----------

